# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  دكتوره سامرين و الدموع المسكوبه !

## مانديلا-89

* بكل الصدق  تمنيت لها  أن تكون من

 عضوية المنبر .

لماذا ؟

لفت نظرى ما سمعته عنها ونال إعجابى

 ذلك العشق ا لخرافى الذى تكنّْه للمريخ

العظيم .

كان مدهشاً عطاؤها الذى لاينضب ونشاطها

الذى لا يتعب !

لو لم تفعل الدكتوره شيئاً للمريخ سوى ماقدمته

عبر تنظيم سيده فرح بجامعة الأحفاد لبيض ذلك

صحائفها ولملاءها فخراًفقد فعلت حفيدات سيده

فرح الكثير وحركنّْ الرواكد فى مجتمع المريخ و

أتيّْن بأفكار جميله وكرمّْن رموز المجتمع المريخى

وكان لهنّ فى ذلك الرياده والقياده وكانت الدكتوره

رأس السنام .

ليس هذا فحسب بل نظمت وقادت العديد من حملات

النظافه للنادى والإستاد وماحولهما .

لكل هذا تمنيت عضويتها فى المنبر حتى تكون من

قياداته  المستقبليه .

نظرت بإعجابٍ شديد لخطوة الدكتوره الجريئه والشجاعه

والمقدامه وهى تتقدم للترشح للحصول على عضوية مجلس

إدارة هذا الكيان الضخم فى بنيانه .. الضخم فى تاريخه ..

الضخمفى جماهيره المعادل فى حجمه لدولٍ بأكملها دون 

أنّْ تتهيب التجربه .

قدمت برنامج إنتخابى مختصر ولكنه حوى كل ما يحلم

به أىّ مريخى وأهتمت بالجوانب المهمله كالطفل والمرأة 

والأسره والبيئة فيه  فكان نعم البرامج .

ومع كل ذلك لم تفز الدكتوره وظنى أن عدم الفوز لا

يمكن أن يترك أثراً ضاراً فى مثل شخصية الدكتوره

إنما ستستخلص الدروس والعبر من هذه التجربه لتكون

فى مراتٍ قادمه أكثر إستعداداً ومثلها موعودٌ بالنجاح

بإذن الله .

نأتى للصفحة المظلمه فى الأمر برمته وأعنى بها

من ظهروا كملكيين أكثر من الملك نفسه ونصبوا

صواوين العزاء وسكبوا دموع الحسره على عدم

فوز الدكتوره بل تمددوا أكثر من ذلك وهم يتهمون

الآخرين بالخيانه وغير ذلك من التهم المبنيّة على

العاطفه أكثر من العقل .

ليس هنالك من كتب صكّْاً بإنه سيجعل الدكتوره تفوز

وليس هنالك من هو مجبر على التصويت للدكتوره و

كل مؤمنٍ بالديموقراطيه الحقه له كل الحق فى توجيه

صوته أنّا شاء دون أنّْ يكرهه أحد على التصويت .

ظنى أن الأمر برمته لم ولن يؤثر على الدكتوره

طالما إن هدفها الأول هو خدمة المريخ من أىّ

موقعٍ كان لذا وفروا دموعكم عليكم يرحمكم الله .

وسلامتكم .
*

----------


## مناوي

*نتمني لها التوفيق في قادم الايام مع الجمعية القادمة ان كان في العمر بقية 
فلا تحزني يا دكتورة ..!!
محاولة جيده وشكلها رائع واكتسبتي خبرة وخبايا الانتخابات 
خيرها في غيرها
                        	*

----------


## ولد ام در

*




نأتى للصفحة المظلمه فى الأمر برمته وأعنى بها

من ظهروا كملكيين أكثر من الملك نفسه ونصبوا

صواوين العزاء وسكبوا دموع الحسره على عدم

فوز الدكتوره بل تمددوا أكثر من ذلك وهم يتهمون

الآخرين بالخيانه وغير ذلك من التهم المبنيّة على

العاطفه أكثر من العقل .

ليس هنالك من كتب صكّْاً بإنه سيجعل الدكتوره تفوز

وليس هنالك من هو مجبر على التصويت للدكتوره و

كل مؤمنٍ بالديموقراطيه الحقه له كل الحق فى توجيه

صوته أنّا شاء دون أنّْ يكرهه أحد على التصويت .

ظنى أن الأمر برمته لم ولن يؤثر على الدكتوره

طالما إن هدفها الأول هو خدمة المريخ من أىّ

موقعٍ كان لذا وفروا دموعكم عليكم يرحمكم الله .

وسلامتكم .




كلام من ذهب  يا مانديلا 


كفيت ووفيت  والله 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لم تخسر الدكتوره سامرين شيئاً بل علي العكس تماماً فوالله ما زادت الا حباً في قلوبنا 
وارهن انها ستكون يوما في رائسة جهمورية المريخ والسبب حبها للمريخ
اارهنكم انها ستخدم المريخ في هذه الدورة اكثر من انها في المجلس وهذا ديدن اهل المريخ
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*الدكتوره قدمت برنامج طوح 

خصوصاً فى مجالات الأسره

والمرأة والطفل وبيئة النادى .

أتوقع لها مكاناً بارزاً فى هذه

الدوره فى اللجان المساعده و

إتاحة المجال لها لتعمل ضمن

ما برمجته .
*

----------


## الصادق

*لقد كانت الدكتورة جسورة وكبيرة وهى تتقدم وكانت أكثر روعة بما قرأناه مما ورد على لسانها فى صحافة اليوم . الذين ترشحوا يمثلون كل المريخاب لأنه لايمكن أن يترشح كل هذا الكيان . والذين فازوا يمثلون كل المنرشحين لأنه لا يمكن أن يفوز الكل ، ومن لم يجد فرصته اليوم سيجدها غدا ، وسامرين لم ترى شاخور ويأتى يوم يقود المريخ حفيد الدكتورة نفسها . هذا كيان تاريخى خالد . على الأخوة الكرام أن لا يقزموا هذا الكيان الشامخ وكلنا مطلوب منه الإرتفاع بالمريخ والسمو به .
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*العم الزبير تحياتي احترامي وتقديري يا كبير
سامرين محمد الحسن مثل ما قلت انت وأكثر من ذلك بكثير
سامرين ليست مجرد مريخابية فقط ولا مجرد عضوة في المنبر فقط
هي اختنا بل روحنا وتمثل لنا روح التحدي والعزيمة والقوة واصالة المعدن
لانها تؤمن باهدافها وتؤمن برسالتها بعيدا عن الغرض وعن الشوفونية ولانها
لا هدف لها سوي ان تخدم المريخ من حيث رأت
سكبنا الدموع وسنظل نسكب واصبحنا مكيين اكثر منها لاننا
نشعر باننا (وعن نفسي) اقل قامة منها ومقياس الحب والعشق للمريخ بيني وبينها 
يتمدد ليترك مساحة كبيرة جدا من الفراغ
..
سامرين لم تغيب عن نادي المريخ قبل ان ترشح نفسها ولن تغيب كذلك بعد ان قدمت
اعتبر ان غياب سامرين عن مجلس ادارة النادي خسارة كبيرة جدا 
كنت متيقن بان وجودها في المجلس كان سيظهر النادي بمظهر مغاير جدا لما اعتدنا عليه
في مظهره وجوهره
..
سامرين منا وفينا فان لم نسكب عليها الدموع فاتمني ان لا تخرج تلك الدموع ابد الابدين حتي ولو فقدنا عزيز لدينا
لم تتوقف الدموع ولن تتوقف 
فما حدث كان شيئ غير طبيعي بل كان مفاجأة لنا بكل المقاييس
لا اريد ان اقلل فيما تم انتخابهم فهم مريخاب ايضا فبمقياس العطاء لن نستطيع ان نقارنهم بعطاء سامرين
التي وضعت بصمة واضحة لا تخطئها عين ابدا 
..
لن اقول ما حدث قد حدث ولكن لا بد من تصحيح الوضع
باي ثمن فالتغيير بمفهوم سامرين يختلف عن التغيير بمفهوم البعض
لذا انا اعجبني برنامج سامرين لانه كان يحمل شعار التغيير بجوهره ومظهره بعيدا عن الزيف والخداع
ولانني اصبحت مؤمنا ببرنامجها فلا بد لي ان اقاتل وابحث عن الحقيقة ولو بين ثنايا السراب لنشرها
ان شاء الله
...

*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

العم الزبير تحياتي احترامي وتقديري يا كبير
سامرين محمد الحسن مثل ما قلت انت وأكثر من ذلك بكثير
سامرين ليست مجرد مريخابية فقط ولا مجرد عضوة في المنبر فقط
هي اختنا بل روحنا وتمثل لنا روح التحدي والعزيمة والقوة واصالة المعدن
لانها تؤمن باهدافها وتؤمن برسالتها بعيدا عن الغرض وعن الشوفونية ولانها
لا هدف لها سوي ان تخدم المريخ من حيث رأت
سكبنا الدموع وسنظل نسكب واصبحنا مكيين اكثر منها لاننا
نشعر باننا (وعن نفسي) اقل قامة منها ومقياس الحب والعشق للمريخ بيني وبينها 
يتمدد ليترك مساحة كبيرة جدا من الفراغ
..
سامرين لم تغيب عن نادي المريخ قبل ان ترشح نفسها ولن تغيب كذلك بعد ان قدمت
اعتبر ان غياب سامرين عن مجلس ادارة النادي خسارة كبيرة جدا 
كنت متيقن بان وجودها في المجلس كان سيظهر النادي بمظهر مغاير جدا لما اعتدنا عليه
في مظهره وجوهره
..
سامرين منا وفينا فان لم نسكب عليها الدموع فاتمني ان لا تخرج تلك الدموع ابد الابدين حتي ولو فقدنا عزيز لدينا
لم تتوقف الدموع ولن تتوقف 
فما حدث كان شيئ غير طبيعي بل كان مفاجأة لنا بكل المقاييس
لا اريد ان اقلل فيما تم انتخابهم فهم مريخاب ايضا فبمقياس العطاء لن نستطيع ان نقارنهم بعطاء سامرين
التي وضعت بصمة واضحة لا تخطئها عين ابدا 
..
لن اقول ما حدث قد حدث ولكن لا بد من تصحيح الوضع
باي ثمن فالتغيير بمفهوم سامرين يختلف عن التغيير بمفهوم البعض
لذا انا اعجبني برنامج سامرين لانه كان يحمل شعار التغيير بجوهره ومظهره بعيدا عن الزيف والخداع
ولانني اصبحت مؤمنا ببرنامجها فلا بد لي ان اقاتل وابحث عن الحقيقة ولو بين ثنايا السراب لنشرها
ان شاء الله
...




22222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*




..








 ..



ولانني اصبحت مؤمنا ببرنامجها فلا بد لي ان اقاتل وابحث عن الحقيقة ولو بين ثنايا السراب لنشرها
ان شاء الله
...
[/QUOTE] 
هذا هو المقصود حتى لاننخدع
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 
وسلامتكم .




ويسلم فاهك أستاذي
مانيلا


*

----------


## nona

*الاخت د. سامرينا لك منا كل التحية والود فماقمت به  عمل شجاع نيابة عن حفيدات سيدة فرح 
نتمني ان يحالفك الحظ المرة القادمة 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 بكل الصدق  تمنيت لها  أن تكون من

 عضوية المنبر .

لماذا ؟

لفت نظرى ما سمعته عنها ونال إعجابى

 ذلك العشق ا لخرافى الذى تكنّْه للمريخ

العظيم .

كان مدهشاً عطاؤها الذى لاينضب ونشاطها

الذى لا يتعب !

لو لم تفعل الدكتوره شيئاً للمريخ سوى ماقدمته

عبر تنظيم سيده فرح بجامعة الأحفاد لبيض ذلك

صحائفها ولملاءها فخراًفقد فعلت حفيدات سيده

فرح الكثير وحركنّْ الرواكد فى مجتمع المريخ و

أتيّْن بأفكار جميله وكرمّْن رموز المجتمع المريخى

وكان لهنّ فى ذلك الرياده والقياده وكانت الدكتوره

رأس السنام .

ليس هذا فحسب بل نظمت وقادت العديد من حملات

النظافه للنادى والإستاد وماحولهما .

لكل هذا تمنيت عضويتها فى المنبر حتى تكون من

قياداته  المستقبليه .

نظرت بإعجابٍ شديد لخطوة الدكتوره الجريئه والشجاعه

والمقدامه وهى تتقدم للترشح للحصول على عضوية مجلس

إدارة هذا الكيان الضخم فى بنيانه .. الضخم فى تاريخه ..

الضخمفى جماهيره المعادل فى حجمه لدولٍ بأكملها دون 

أنّْ تتهيب التجربه .

قدمت برنامج إنتخابى مختصر ولكنه حوى كل ما يحلم

به أىّ مريخى وأهتمت بالجوانب المهمله كالطفل والمرأة 

والأسره والبيئة فيه  فكان نعم البرامج .

ومع كل ذلك لم تفز الدكتوره وظنى أن عدم الفوز لا

يمكن أن يترك أثراً ضاراً فى مثل شخصية الدكتوره

إنما ستستخلص الدروس والعبر من هذه التجربه لتكون

فى مراتٍ قادمه أكثر إستعداداً ومثلها موعودٌ بالنجاح

بإذن الله .

نأتى للصفحة المظلمه فى الأمر برمته وأعنى بها

من ظهروا كملكيين أكثر من الملك نفسه ونصبوا

صواوين العزاء وسكبوا دموع الحسره على عدم

فوز الدكتوره بل تمددوا أكثر من ذلك وهم يتهمون

الآخرين بالخيانه وغير ذلك من التهم المبنيّة على

العاطفه أكثر من العقل .

ليس هنالك من كتب صكّْاً بإنه سيجعل الدكتوره تفوز

وليس هنالك من هو مجبر على التصويت للدكتوره و

كل مؤمنٍ بالديموقراطيه الحقه له كل الحق فى توجيه

صوته أنّا شاء دون أنّْ يكرهه أحد على التصويت .

ظنى أن الأمر برمته لم ولن يؤثر على الدكتوره

طالما إن هدفها الأول هو خدمة المريخ من أىّ

موقعٍ كان لذا وفروا دموعكم عليكم يرحمكم الله .

وسلامتكم .



مااجملك ياكبير
*

----------


## Deimos

*ربنا مايحرمنا منك يا عم الزبير ...

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ملف مرفق 152
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ليس فى عدم دخول الأخت د سامرين المجلس ما يستدعى البكاء و لا الإبتعاد , فقط هى لعبة ( و أنا أسف على هذا المصطلح ) الإنتخابات و من يجيد التشبث بالكراسى .
سندعم جميع من بالمجلس الجديد لأنهم مجلس الزعيم إلا إن حادوا عن الدرب .
سنظل نمنى النفس بممارسة أكثر ديمقراطية فى الدورة القادمة .
سنظل ننتظر المزيد من د سامرين و من لم يحالفه الحظ ( و الفهلوة ) دعم الزعيم من خارج منظومة المجلس .
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*تمنيت ان تجد المرأة في المريخ حظها وان يكفل النظام الاساسي هذا الحق
هاردلك د. سامرين
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* هل ستجد الدكتوره مقعدها

فى اللجان المساعده ؟

نتمنى ذلك .
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

العم الزبير تحياتي احترامي وتقديري يا كبير
سامرين محمد الحسن مثل ما قلت انت وأكثر من ذلك بكثير
سامرين ليست مجرد مريخابية فقط ولا مجرد عضوة في المنبر فقط
هي اختنا بل روحنا وتمثل لنا روح التحدي والعزيمة والقوة واصالة المعدن
لانها تؤمن باهدافها وتؤمن برسالتها بعيدا عن الغرض وعن الشوفونية ولانها
لا هدف لها سوي ان تخدم المريخ من حيث رأت
سكبنا الدموع وسنظل نسكب واصبحنا مكيين اكثر منها لاننا
نشعر باننا (وعن نفسي) اقل قامة منها ومقياس الحب والعشق للمريخ بيني وبينها 
يتمدد ليترك مساحة كبيرة جدا من الفراغ
..
سامرين لم تغيب عن نادي المريخ قبل ان ترشح نفسها ولن تغيب كذلك بعد ان قدمت
اعتبر ان غياب سامرين عن مجلس ادارة النادي خسارة كبيرة جدا 
كنت متيقن بان وجودها في المجلس كان سيظهر النادي بمظهر مغاير جدا لما اعتدنا عليه
في مظهره وجوهره
..
سامرين منا وفينا فان لم نسكب عليها الدموع فاتمني ان لا تخرج تلك الدموع ابد الابدين حتي ولو فقدنا عزيز لدينا
لم تتوقف الدموع ولن تتوقف 
فما حدث كان شيئ غير طبيعي بل كان مفاجأة لنا بكل المقاييس
لا اريد ان اقلل فيما تم انتخابهم فهم مريخاب ايضا فبمقياس العطاء لن نستطيع ان نقارنهم بعطاء سامرين
التي وضعت بصمة واضحة لا تخطئها عين ابدا 
..
لن اقول ما حدث قد حدث ولكن لا بد من تصحيح الوضع
باي ثمن فالتغيير بمفهوم سامرين يختلف عن التغيير بمفهوم البعض
لذا انا اعجبني برنامج سامرين لانه كان يحمل شعار التغيير بجوهره ومظهره بعيدا عن الزيف والخداع
ولانني اصبحت مؤمنا ببرنامجها فلا بد لي ان اقاتل وابحث عن الحقيقة ولو بين ثنايا السراب لنشرها
ان شاء الله
...





33333333333333333333333
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

 هل ستجد الدكتوره مقعدها

فى اللجان المساعده ؟

نتمنى ذلك .



الله اعلم ..
                        	*

----------

